# رسالة العام الجديد 2013



## aymonded (22 ديسمبر 2012)

​ 


+ لا يكن لك آلهة أُخرى أمامي - خروج 20: 3، تثنية 5: 7
  + من ذبح لآلهة غير الرب وحده، يهلك – خروج 22: 20
  + لا تسيروا وراء آلهة أُخرى من آلهة الأمم التي حولكم – تثنية 6: 14
   + لا تسجد لهن ولا تعبدهن لأني أنا الرب إلهك إله غيور افتقد ذنوب الآباء في  الأبناء (الذين لم يطيعوني وعصوا عليَّ وعبدوا غيري، وسلَّموا هذا  لأولادهم الذين استمروا على نفس ذات النهج) وفي الجيل الثالث والرابع من  الذين يبغضونني [ واللعنة إذا لم تسمعوا لوصايا الرب إلهكم وزُغتم عن  الطريق التي أنا أوصيكم بها اليوم لتذهبوا وراء آلهة أُخرى لم تعرفوها –  تثنية 11: 28 ] – تثنية 5: 9
   + حينما تتعدون عهد الرب إلهكم الذي أمركم به وتسيرون وتعبدون آلهة أُخرى  وتسجدون لها، يحمى غضب الرب عليكم فتبيدون سريعاً عن الأرض الصالحة التي  أعطاكم – يشوع 23: 16
  + وأنا أحجب وجهي في ذلك اليوم لأجل جميع الشرّ الذي عمله إذ التفت إلى آلهة أُخرى – تثنية 31: 18
   + فيقولون من أجل أنهم تركوا الرب إلههم الذي أخرج آباءهم من أرض مصر  وتمسكوا بآلهة أُخرى وسجدوا لها وعبدوها لذلك جلب الرب عليهم كل هذا الشر –  1ملوك 9: 9
  + فالآن أخشوا الرب واعبدوه بكمال وأمانة وانزعوا الآلهة الذين عبدهم آباؤكم في عبر النهر وفي مصر واعبدوا الرب – يشوع 24: 14


  +++ لا يقدر خادم أن يخدم سيدين لأنه إما أن يُبغض الواحد ويحب الآخر أو يُلازم الواحد و يحتقر الآخر – لوقا 16: 13
  كل إنسان يعبد إلهه الخاص، ويضحي من أجله، ويُقدم له حياته، ومن ثمين وقته  وقدراته، ويُسخَّر له إمكانياته الخاصة، ويطيعه في كل شيء، ولا يستطيع أحد  أن يدَّعي أنه يقدر أن يعبد إلهين، أو أنه يستطيع أن يخدم سيدين، فيا إما  الله الحي الحقيقي، إما إله ذاته الخاص [ المال أو شهوة أو فكر أو منصب، أو  رئيس أو مركز ... الخ ]، فلو عبد الإنسان آخر غير الله فهذا يُظهر جهله  التام، لأنه في قلبه يقول: [ليس إله]، وهذا ظاهراً في أعماله في واقع حياته  المُعاش [ قال الجاهل في قلبه ليس إله، فسدوا ورجسوا بأفعالهم، ليس من  يعمل صلاحاً (كإرادة الله) ] (مزمور 14: 1). ولذلك لا يوجد خوف الله أمام  عينيه لينعزل عن الشرّ ويرفضه ويطلب الله، لذلك يكون حاله أسوأ ونفسيته  مشوهه [ ليس خوف الله أمام عينيه. لأنه ملق نفسه لنفسه (يحلو ذلك في نظره)  من جهة وجدان اثمه وبغضه (يجد إثمه أهلاً للمديح). كلام فمه إثم وغش، كف عن  التعقل عن عمل الخير. يتفكر بالإثم على مضجعه، يقف في طريق غير صالح، لا  يرفض الشر ] (مزمور 36: 1 – 4)، لذلك يأتي التحذير بسبب محبة الله الشديدة  للإنسان قائلاً:


 + فاحترزوا من أن تنغوي قلوبكم فتزيغوا وتعبدوا آلهة أُخرى وتسجدوا لها – تثنية 11: 16
  + وإذا أغواك سراً أخوك ابن أُمك أو ابنك أو ابنتك أو امرأة حضنك أو صاحبك  الذي مثل نفسك قائلاً: نذهب ونعبد آلهة أُخرى لم تعرفها أنت ولا آباؤك، من  آلهة الشعوب الذين حولك القريبين منك أو البعيدين عنك من أقصاء الأرض إلى  أقصائها. فلا ترض منه ولا تسمع له ولا تشفق عينك عليه ولا ترق له و لا  تستره – تثنية 13: 6 – 8
   ومن هُنا يأتي القطع الذي تحدث عنه الرب قائلاً: فأن أعثرتك يدك أو رجلك  فاقطعها والقها عنك، خير لك أن تدخل الحياة أعرج أو أقطع من أن تُلقى في  النار الأبدية ولك يدان أو رجلان – متى 18: 8
 ومن هنا أيضاً نفهم معنى قطع العاطفة تجاه كل قريب مني أحبه أكثر من الرب  وحفظ وصاياه، لكي أتبع هواه وإغرائه لأمشي وراءه واتبع فكره، فالرب يقول:  من أحب أباً أو أُماً أكثر مني فلا يستحقني، ومن أحب ابناً أو ابنة أكثر  مني فلا يستحقني، ومن لا يأخذ صليبه ويتبعني فلا يستحقني – متى 10: 37، 38

وصوت الرب لنا اليوم كما منذ البدء وإلى منتهى الدهور لكل جيل يعرفه ويؤمن به، هو:


  + لا تزيغ عن جميع الكلمات التي أنا أوصيك بها اليوم، يميناً أو شمالاً لكي تذهب وراء آلهة أُخرى لتعبدها – تثنية 28: 14
  + فالآن انزعوا الآلهة الغريبة التي في وسطكم وأميلوا قلوبكم إلى الرب إله إسرائيل – يشوع 24: 23
  + يا أولادي أكتب إليكم هذا لكي لا تخطئوا وأن أخطأ أحد فلنا شفيع عند  الآب يسوع المسيح البار، وهو كفارة لخطايانا، ليس لخطايانا فقط، بل لخطايا  كل العالم أيضاً – 1يوحنا 2: 1
  + ان اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا ويُطهرنا من كل إثم – 1يوحنا 1: 9
  + ويختن الرب إلهك قلبك وقلب نسلك لكي تُحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك لتحيا – تثنية 30: 6
  + تحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل قدرتك ومن كل فكرك وقريبك مثل نفسك – لوقا 10: 27
  + بهذا نعرف أننا قد عرفناه أن حفظنا وصاياه. من قال قد عرفته وهو لا يحفظ  وصاياه فهو كاذب وليس الحق فيه. وأما من حفظ كلمته، فحقاً في هذا قد تكملت  محبة الله، بهذا نعرف أننا فيه. من قال أنه ثابت فيه ينبغي أنه كما سلك  ذاك هكذا يسلك هو أيضاً – 1يوحنا 2: 3 – 6
 ولنحذر  من مشابهة شعب إسرائيل قديماً ونستمع لصوت الرب إلهنا ونتعلَّم بقلب فهيم  وكحكماء أمناء على عهد توبتنا، ولا نُشابه شعب إسرائيل كما هو مكتوب في سفر  القُضاة:


  وعاد بنو  إسرائيل يعملون الشرّ في عيني الرب ( قد أصابهم ما في المثل الصادق: كلب قد  عاد إلى قيئه وخنزيرة مغتسلة إلى مراغة الحمأة – 2بطرس 2: 22 ) وعبدوا  البعليم والعشتاروث وآلهة آرام وآلهة صيدون وآلهة موآب وآلهة بني عمون  وآلهة الفلسطينيين وتركوا الرب ولم يعبدوه – قضاة 10: 6
 فلنحذر  جداً من العودة للخطية والحياة القديمة أو التعلق بشيء آخر غير مسيح  القيامة والحياة، حاسبين كل الأشياء خسارة ونفاية من أجل معرفته والوجود  فيه، ونستخدم كل ما في العالم كالحاجة الطبيعية بدون التعلق القلبي بها  لتُصبح لها مكانة في القلب وتكون هي الأول في حياتنا:


  + لكن ما كان لي ربحاً فهذا قد حسبته من أجل المسيح خسارة – فيلبي 3: 7
  + بل إني أحسب كل شيء أيضاً خسارة من أجل فضل معرفة المسيح يسوع ربي، الذي  من أجله خسرت كل الأشياء وأنا أحسبها نفاية لكي أربح المسيح – فيلبي 3: 8
  + من لي في السماء ومعك لا أُريد شيئاً في الأرض - مزمور 73: 25
  وأن عُدنا لما كنا نفعله سابقاً، *فلنتب سريعاً جداً*  بلا لحظة تأخير واحدة أو تحت أي حجة أو مبدأ وبخاصة القول: [ أني لا أنفع  ولا يوجد فائدة فيَّ ] فقط لنؤمن بالقادر أن يُقيم الموتى؛ فلنحذر يا إخوتي  جداً لئلا نتقسى بغرور الخطية [عظوا أنفسكم كل يوم ما دام الوقت يُدعى  اليوم لكي لا يُقسى أحد منكم بغرور الخطية – عبرانيين 3: 13 ]، ولنحذر من  الإثم الذي يبرد المحبة [ ولكثرة الإثم تبرد محبة الكثيرين – متى 24: 12 ]،  لئلا نسمع قول الرب كما في القديم:


  + وأنتم قد تركتموني وعبدتم آلهة أُخرى لذلك لا أعود أُخلصكم، أمضوا  واصرخوا إلى الآلهة التي اخترتموها لتُخلصكم هي في زمان ضيقكم – قضاة 10:  13و 14
  + فتوبوا وارجعوا لتمحى خطاياكم لكي تأتي أوقات الفرج من وجه الرب – أعمال 3: 19
  فالله الآن يأمر جميع الناس في كل مكان أن يتوبوا متغاضياً عن أزمنة الجهل – أعمال 17: 30
  + قد كمل الزمان واقترب ملكوت الله فتوبوا وآمنوا بالإنجيل – مرقس 1: 15
  + أن لم تتوبوا فجميعكم كذلك تهلكون – لوقا 13: 3
  + فاحترق الناس احتراقاً عظيماً وجدفوا على اسم الله الذي له سلطان على هذه الضربات ولم يتوبوا ليعطوه مجداً – رؤيا 16: 9
  + وجدفوا على إله السماء من أوجاعهم ومن قروحهم ولم يتوبوا عن أعمالهم – رؤيا 16: 11
 *فلنسرع  *إذن ولنكن حُكماء، وأن أراد أحد أن يكون حكيماً فليصغي بقلبه لصوت الحق،  ويتلقف مقاصد الله الحي الذي يشفي أمراض النفس ويُنجيها من الفساد، ولنعلم  أن هذا الموضوع لن يفهمه أو يستفاد منه، كل من يتمسك بجهل قلبه ورفضه مخافة  الله:


  + الرجل البليد لا يعرف والجاهل لا يفهم هذا – مزمور 92: 6
  + مخافة الرب رأس المعرفة، أما الجاهلون فيحتقرون الحكمة والأدب – أمثال 1: 7
  واعلموا  يا إخوتي: أن طريق الجاهل مستقيم في عينيه أما سامع المشورة فهو حكيم  (أمثال 12: 15)، وكل ذكي يعمل بالمعرفة والجاهل ينشر حُمقاً (أمثال 13:  16)، ومن أراد أن يكون حكيماً فليتعلم الطريق: فأن كان أحدكم تعوزه حكمة  فليطلب من الله الذي يُعطي الجميع بسخاء ولا يُعير، فسيُعطى له (يعقوب 1:  5)، وأعلموا أن ناموس الرب كامل يرد النفس. شهادات الرب صادقة تُصير الجاهل  حكيماً (مزمور 19: 7)، وليكن صراخنا لله القدوس من قلوبنا صارخين: من كل  معاصي نجني لا تجعلني عاراً عند الجاهل – مزمور 39: 8


  ولتسكن فيكم كلمة المسيح بغنى وأنتم بكل حكمة معلمون ومنذرون بعضكم بعضاً  بمزامير وتسابيح وأغاني روحية، بنعمة، مترنمين في قلوبكم للرب – كولوسي 3:  16


----------



## ElectericCurrent (22 ديسمبر 2012)

[]+[]  فعلا كل ما سبق فكُتب  كتب لاجل تعليمنا - نحن الذين إنتهت إلينا  أواخر الدهور..
حتى بالتعزية  بما فى الكتب   ..نتعزى  ونتعلم..ونعظ أنفسنا مادام الوقت  يدعى اليوم..
ونبنى أنفسنا  على إيماننا  الاقدس... فلا نكون مشتهين شروراً  كما فعل قومٌ منهم.. ولانجرب المسيح كما فعل قوم  منهم..
نسأل إلهنا أن يلمس شغاف قلوبنا وأرواحنا  بهذه الكلمات المباركة فنصحو ونستيقظ  ..ونلاحظ أنفسنا  محرضين بعضنا بعضاً على الاعمال الصالحة .
كل سنة ومنتدانا وجميع أعضائه ومشرفيه بكل خير ونعمة وتقوى وبركة ويقظة 
ودايما ساهرانين على خلاص نفوسنا .. ودايماً فرحانين بمجيئ المسيح إلينا ليأخذنا إليه+


----------



## aymonded (22 ديسمبر 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> []+[]  فعلا كل ما سبق فكُتب  كتب لاجل تعليمنا - نحن الذين إنتهت إلينا  أواخر الدهور..
> حتى بالتعزية  بما فى الكتب   ..نتعزى  ونتعلم..ونعظ أنفسنا مادام الوقت  يدعى اليوم..
> ونبنى أنفسنا  على إيماننا  الاقدس... فلا نكون مشتهين شروراً  كما فعل قومٌ منهم.. ولانجرب المسيح كما فعل قوم  منهم..
> نسأل إلهنا أن يلمس شغاف قلوبنا وأرواحنا  بهذه الكلمات المباركة فنصحو ونستيقظ  ..ونلاحظ أنفسنا  محرضين بعضنا بعضاً على الاعمال الصالحة .
> ...



آمين يا أجمل أخ حلو حبيب ربنا يسوع والقديسين
سنة سعيدة ليك وعلى مصر كلها وكل بلد في ضيق عظيم
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض
كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع وبره
مع كل من يحب ربنا يسوع في عدم فساد آمين
​


----------



## النهيسى (22 ديسمبر 2012)

موضوع جميل جدا وراائع
شكرا  + كل سنه وانتم طيبين​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

وأن عدنا لما كنا نفعله سابقاً، فلنتب سريعاً جداً بلا  لحظة تأخير واحدة أو تحت أي حجة أو مبدأ وبخاصة القول: [ أني لا أنفع ولا  يوجد فائدة فيَّ ] فقط لنؤمن بالقادر أن يُقيم الموتى؛ فلنحذر يا إخوتي  جداً لئلا نتقسى بغرور الخطية [عظوا أنفسكم كل يوم ما دام الوقت يُدعى  اليوم لكي لا يُقسى أحد منكم بغرور الخطية – عبرانيين 3: 13 ]، ولنحذر من  الإثم الذي يبرد المحبة [ ولكثرة الإثم تبرد محبة الكثيرين

اكثر من راااائع استاذي الغالي
عجبني جدااا
ربنا يبارك خدمه حضرتك
وكل سنه وانت طيب
​


----------



## aymonded (22 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله اكليل السنة بصلاحه من أجل كل شعب مصر وسوريا وكل بلد في ضيق شديد
كونوا معافين فرحين بالرب قوتكم آمين
​


----------



## amgd beshara (23 ديسمبر 2012)

امين 
شكرا استاذي الحبيب 
كل سنة و حضرتك طيب
 ربنا يديم خدمتك و يزيدك من كل نعمة و بركة


----------



## aymonded (23 ديسمبر 2012)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> امين
> شكرا استاذي الحبيب
> كل سنة و حضرتك طيب
> ربنا يديم خدمتك و يزيدك من كل نعمة و بركة



ويفرح قلبك ويغمرك بسلامه الفائق آمين
​


----------



## AdmanTios (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*ولتسكن فيكم كلمة المسيح بغنى وأنتم بكل حكمة معلمون ومنذرون بعضكم بعضاً بمزامير وتسابيح وأغاني روحية، بنعمة، مترنمين في قلوبكم للرب – كولوسي 3: 16

آمين و حق و عادل بكل وعودك أنت يا رب المجد
علي رجائك و كلمتك نُلقي جميع أمورنا دوماً

خالص الشكر أخي الغالي و أستاذي الحبيب
للدعوة بالمشاركة و نوال بركة العمل الرائع

و نُصلي أن يمنحنا رب المجد القلب الصافي
الطاهر من كل دنس كي ما نستقبل طفل المزود بقلوبنا

رب المجد يُبارك بخدمتك و بكل عمل صالح لمجد أسمُه القدوس*


----------



## aymonded (23 ديسمبر 2012)

ويبارك حياتك ويسعد قلبك بغنى مجد حضوره الخاص
كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع وبره آمين
​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (23 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرااااااااااااا للموضوع الجميل 

كل سنة وانت بألف خير وسلام


----------



## aymonded (23 ديسمبر 2012)

وأنتِ بألف سلام وفرح لا يزول مع كل أسرتك الحلوة
ليبارككم الله ويغمركم بفيض نعمته آمين
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 ديسمبر 2012)

كلام جميل جدا جدا استاذي
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
كل سنه وانتم طيبين​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 ديسمبر 2012)

وأن عدنا لما كنا نفعله سابقاً، فلنتب سريعاً جداً بلا  لحظة تأخير واحدة أو تحت أي حجة أو مبدأ وبخاصة القول: [ أني لا أنفع ولا  يوجد فائدة فيَّ ]
موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك 
وكل سنة وحضرتك طيب ​


----------



## aymonded (23 ديسمبر 2012)

وانتوا طيبين مملوئين من سلام الله الفائق
كونوا معافين باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------

